# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thjeshte nje enigme

## adela45

ATO MJERA MENDIME  ,PYTJE PA FUND QE TE RRETHOHEN CDODIT . NDOSHTA E SOTMJA KALOJ DICKA E RE PO VJEN . MOS VALL PO KERKOJ SHUM NGA KJO TOK . OH JO ! GJITHMONE JA BEJ VETES NJE PYTJE : A DO TE MUNDEM DOT TE PERBALLOHEM ME KETE BOTE TE EGER ? EDHE E GJITHA KJO NGELET NJE ENIGME   :me dylbi:  :me dylbi:

----------

